# R.I.P. Ravi Shankar



## KenOC

*RIP Ravi Shankar*

Pandit Ravi Shankar, certainly one of the great musicians of the 20th century, has passed away at age 92. He was giving concerts almost to the end. His final concert was November 4 in Long Beach. Thank you, Ravi!

http://tinyurl.com/bclgw2v


----------



## violadude

They're dropping like flies! :'(

Maybe the Mayans were predicting a musician apocalypse rather than a general one.


----------



## millionrainbows

KenOC said:


> Pandit Ravi Shankar, certainly one of the great musicians of the 20th century, has passed away at age 92. He was giving concerts almost to the end. His final concert was November 4 in Long Beach. Thank you, Ravi!
> 
> http://tinyurl.com/bclgw2v


Oh, thank you for posting this, Ken. Love you, Ravi!


----------



## Sid James

Ever since I heard his_ Sitar Concerto #1_ on radio something like 20 years ago, I fell in love with this guy's music. He was not only a musical ambassador for India but also someone who pioneered a type of 'crossover' - collaborating with people as diverse as Western classical musicians (eg. Yehudi Menuhin, the flautist Rampal, Andre Previn with whom he recorded that concerto, and others like his fellow Indian Zubin Mehta, and Philip Glass) and also with musicians outside classical. He will be missed but his legacy lives on, his daughter Anoushka Shankar was taught by her father who said she was a greater player of the instrument than himself! RIP indeed...


----------



## Art Rock

Less than 2 months ago I featured his sitar concerto in the unusual concertos series of my blog. RIP.


----------



## Cavaradossi

I was blessed to see Ravi and Anoushka in concert about ten years ago as a spry octagenarian - beyond a national treasure, a world treasure. Thanks Ravi for bringing the music of India to the world.


----------



## Art Rock

In my blog, link to a video of him teaching George Harrison how to play the sitar.

Link.


----------



## Lukecash12

That's hard to hear. Still can't believe I hadn't heard by now... I'll have to pick up my surbahar today for him.


----------



## Vaneyes

Ravi Shankar, dead at 92.

http://www.cnn.com/2012/12/12/showbiz/ravi-shankar-appreciation/index.html?hpt=hp_c1


----------



## KenOC

See also:

http://www.talkclassical.com/22813-rip-ravi-shankar.html


----------



## PetrB

Now jamming with Nikhil Banerjee, no doubt, any differences in the two schools of Indian classical not a problem....


----------



## KenOC

PetrB said:


> Now jamming with Nikhil Banerjee, no doubt, any differences in the two schools of Indian classical not a problem....


Jammin' with Yehudi! Pretty impressive.


----------



## Sonata

He's been on my radar for some months and I hadn't gotten around to listening to his music yet. Hearing more about him in the wake of his passing compels me to do so very soon.


----------

